# Vintage Barbie Dolls



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Does anyone know where I could sell my vintage Barbie Dolls and clothes? I have an original (#1) Barbie, and original (#1) Ken and a #1 Midge. I also have several other collectible Barbies along with almost all of their original wardrobes. In addition, I have several vintage Madame Alexander dolls that I would like to sell. Anyone know someone that deals in dolls?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Have you tried ebay?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

When we had some antiques that belonged to Den's grandfather, we had an appraiser come to our house. He told us what things were worth, and where we could sell them at a fair price. I would look up vintage doll appraisers in your area and go from there. An original Barbie should be worth a bit.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> When we had some antiques that belonged to Den's grandfather, we had an appraiser come to our house. He told us what things were worth, and where we could sell them at a fair price. I would look up vintage doll appraisers in your area and go from there. An original Barbie should be worth a bit.


What is the value of a Number 1 Barbie doll sold in 1959


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I knew it would be worth between $5,000 - $7,000. That's why I questioned whether or not ebay would be the place to list it. That seems so high for an ebay buyer.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Lynn, people sell cars on eBay! And I know people who have purchased i dollar items off of eBay so i wouldn't count it out. I would research it to see how to protect yourself if you go that route.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Lynn - I'd love to see pix of them. I had the first Barbie that came out...the one with the white and black swimsuit and I also remember the nightclub singer outfit (best description I can come up with) long shimmery gown with ruffle on the bottom and a microphone. And I had tons more and the big case to keep her and her clothes in. I was so upset that my mom gave them away to a distant cousin who could care less about them and probably just threw them away. I was of an age where Barbie was such a big deal!! I would just love to see them again. I also have a couple of little women Madame Alexander dolls. That company is still is business and can be reached.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- I have the very first Barbie that they made. I also have the nightclub singer outfit including the microphone. It was my favorite outfit when I was little. I also have the first Ken ever made and so many of the original Barbie and Ken outfits. I also have the Barbie Dream House (original) and Barbie Fashion Salon (original) -- many cases, etc. Amazing that they're all still in perfect condition.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sue -- I have the very first Barbie that they made. I also have the nightclub singer outfit including the microphone. It was my favorite outfit when I was little. I also have the first Ken ever made and so many of the original Barbie and Ken outfits. I also have the Barbie Dream House (original) and Barbie Fashion Salon (original) -- many cases, etc. Amazing that they're all still in perfect condition.


Did you name any of your dogs "Barbie" ??? :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sue -- I have the very first Barbie that they made. I also have the nightclub singer outfit including the microphone. It was my favorite outfit when I was little. I also have the first Ken ever made and so many of the original Barbie and Ken outfits. I also have the Barbie Dream House (original) and Barbie Fashion Salon (original) -- many cases, etc. Amazing that they're all still in perfect condition.


You're so lucky to have them. It really was the one thing I was upset that my mom ever let go. When David was little there were the very first Thomas the Tank Engines and I've held onto them. Some toys stand the test of time.
I was thinking too that I know little girls who have 10 new Barbies. What made Barbie special was that there was only one -- and it was such a long way from baby dolls and dolls for show. I used to love going into the store and picking out the one outfit I was allowed to buy as a reward (usually for being good at the dr or dentist). They used to come in those pink square boxes as I recall and the nightclub outfit was my favorite too.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynn, my family didn't have much money, I always dreamed of having all of those when I was young
When I was 5 I had my tonsils removed, my mom surprised me with a Barbie, I remember it had the black and white swimming suit, I never had clothes for her, I would take little pieces of fabric and wrap it around her, I could imagine it being a pretty dress:HistericalSmiley:i cherished that Barbie, I wonder what ever happened to her

Now Matilda is my barbie:HistericalSmiley::wub:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I remember my first Barbie doll as well. We sold Kool aide and lemonade to raise money to get it. It cost me $2.50... I remember it like it was yesterday... and I also remember that my friends dog ate Ken's beach shoes.. they were made out of cork... and I cried for days...


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh my goodness - you all are bringing back memories! I also had the first Barbie, Ken, and Midge. We would play for hours, you're right before Barbie it was all baby dolls - still have a few of those but my mom let my younger brother sell all the Barbies and we had a ton of outfits and houses for a dime a piece - my sister and I were heartbroken!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I still have my first, and only, Barbie. She has black hair and my sister's had the blonde/platinum pony tail. My mother sewed and always saved the scraps for me to make my Barbie clothes on my little hand-cranked sewing machine. I was thrilled when I actually bought fabric myself and it wasn't scraps. Then when I was 16, I got my very own Kenmore sewing machine. I still have it in the closet. I swear that thing is made of iron it's so heavy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tanner's Mom said:


> I still have my first, and only, Barbie. She has black hair and my sister's had the blonde/platinum pony tail. My mother sewed and always saved the scraps for me to make my Barbie clothes on my little hand-cranked sewing machine. I was thrilled when I actually bought fabric myself and it wasn't scraps. Then when I was 16, I got my very own Kenmore sewing machine. I still have it in the closet. I swear that thing is made of iron it's so heavy.


So Marti, do we have Barbie to thank for all your Tanner Tog creations?


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> So Marti, do we have Barbie to thank for all your Tanner Tog creations?



Thank you Barbie Doll !! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> So Marti, do we have Barbie to thank for all your Tanner Tog creations?


Yep, she started it!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

i had the original barbie and some of the original outfits. I can only remember an aqua jumber with a white short sleeved blouse. the jumper went down under the bust line. Also had a case for the doll and clothes with hangers I think. Gave it all to my neice. Wish i had known.:smpullhair:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I still have my original Barbie doll, too, along with the case but she is in far from mint condition. Mine was blonde, like me, and my sister's had dark hair, like her. We had few 'store-bought' clothes but my Mom made all kinds of clothes for them. I don't see how she made all those little tiny seams! She made bride dresses and suits and pants and blouses-just amazing!

Good luck selling yours, Lynn. My SO firmly believes that eBay is the best market for collectibles. He is a collector of vintage gum ball machines and says since eBay came along, it's hard to find a good deal as a buyer but it's great for sellers.

Good


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, I have a Blythe doll packed somewhere, now those go for $2,000..I loved that doll, my fvourite colour eyes were the orange!
Maybe look for Barbie collector clubs on line, Ebay is always worth a shot, doesn't cost to list,only when you sell they take fees.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I have my Barbie too. It's blond short hair. 1959 I think. For them to be valuable need to be in original box I think.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So those that think they had the original Barbie, did the doll's eyes have colored irises? The originals had no color in the iris. Did they have holes in their feet? The original had holes in the feet (and the outfits had holes in the shoes) so that they could fit on the round stand that had 2 prongs to fit into the feet and hold Barbie upright. 

Also -- most of the 1959 (1st year) Barbies had gold hoop earrings. My original has drop, dangle pearl earrings which only came on the 1st 500 Barbies manufactured.

And, of course, mine is a blonde ponytail. Wouldn't have any other color.

I still have the cork shoes that came with the original Ken doll.

In addition, I have the Bubble Cut Barbie with red hair (not so rare) and the Barbie that came bald with 3 wigs. I have the box for everything but the original Barbie and they are all in EXCELLENT to MINT condition. I do not have the box for the original Barbie but I do have the stand. I do have the box for the original Ken and the original Midge, neither of which is all that valuable. 

I have most of the original Barbie outfits and they are also in EXCELLENT to MINT condition. Along with the outfits, I also still have all the accessories that came with the outfits -- like the microphone that Sue mentioned -- or the compact that came with one of the business suits. 

I know that to the right person, my collection is worth a lot of money as I have several very hard to find outfits and accessories. Just have to find the right buyer. 

Because I was an only child with not cousins around either -- I didn't really have anyone to destroy any of my dolls or other toys.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow Lynn! What a wonderful collection - I'm sure you're right, those dolls will be worth a lot to the right buyer. I wish I still had all of mine, one year for Christmas (I think it was the first year my mom went back to work) my sister and I got every Barbie outfit and accessory that was available! It took us hours to open all of them, it was the best Christmas ever for two little girls! Good luck, I hope you can find someone who will treasure them.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I was looking up pics of early Barbies and saw this:


Sell Your Barbie - We Buy Barbie Dolls!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Post some pictures of your collection Lynn!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I loved Barbie but only had 1 or 2 dolls, a small one and a few outfits. I don't remember wanting more but I did want a Ken. And what I REALLY wanted, more than anything was a horse for Barbie. I really loved all those horses and ponies and all the accessories.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Lynn and Susan, OH MY GOSH you have me so misty eyed. I was blessed with having the first Barbie too and that Evening Dress, and so many more of the first things also. Always keep them lovely and nice. In the first Barbie Case... sigh. My ex husband knew what they meant to me and made sure they were one of several things he ruined before leaving us. When I found them in the garage I just sat and cried, wondering how someone that told you they love you for 21 years can be so mean. I have moved on, but not forgotten. Sigh.

On a happy note, I recall when Barbie came out, and our local Toys R Us, was running a special deal to get a brand new Barbie. You could bring in an old doll and trade her in for a discount on a new Barbie. It took me three days to decide which doll I would part with to get that new Barbie. LOL!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

A friend of mine checks out his neighbors trash when he walks his dog. He found just a head of an old Barbie. I don't know what it looked like. He's a big "ebayer" and has an eye for what sells. He sold it to someone in Italy for $400.00.


----------

